# A Class 2002 No charge to engine batt on hook up.



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

The engine battery is not charged on hook up, is this design or fault.

Also the volt meter for the engine battery only reads when on hook up but zero when not, is this the same fault? Is there a fuse somewhere?
Anybody got an English version of the ELECTROBLOCK ELB 99D diagrams etc?

Any help gratefully received.

Geoff


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Definitely a fault - meter should read on or off hookup, and engine battery should charge from hookup.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

There is a manual in the downloads section. The block diagram is a bit of a mystery to me but you may be a qualified electrician.

The starter battery should be float-charged when on hook-up but the leisure battery(ies) take priority. The voltmeter should indicate charge state when the system is not connected to 230V. It will give a false reading when the batteries are on-charge. So it looks as if yours is faulty.

The EBL99 manual states that if the starter battery is not charging and you have a good 230V supply (i.e. good connection and the trip switch is on) then there is a fault in the EBL. I believe there may be some fuses inside the EBL but have never gone there.

Just a thought - is the 50amp blade fuse connecting starter and leisure batteries in good order? It is located in the engine bay near to the starter battery. I guess of this was broken you would not get a charge to the leisure batteries from the alternator whilst driving, so it's not likely to be an issue here.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just have a look on the control panel to see if the mains light come on when you have it connected to the mains supply, checking if you have the mains to the ebl its proberly the switch mode supply in the unit easy to repair or send it back to Electroblock for repair in germany. If the light is on then theres a good chance the switch mode is ok, The main battery is only float charged all the time the mains is connected, the leisure should show a good charge of about 15 amps max... hope that helps...

just added some info...

just make sure when you have the mains light is on check you have a good charge on the leasure battery..... the flote charge to the main battery is an internal link inside the EBL if I recall corectley...


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

One of the first signs that the EBL99 charging logic is faulty is that you lose the Mains connection light on your control panel as it powers that light.
As JeanLuc says check the fuses under the bonnet.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for suggestions. Mains light is OK, will check fuse ASAP.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

It actually could be the fuses under the bonnet or on the cables near where it attaches to your leisure battery. I think you'll find a 2 amp and a 30 amp in both positions.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have found a blown 50amp fuse under the bonnet near the battery. . Wow! in which direction did it blow?

Do not keep 50amp spares so will see tomorrow.
G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ah ha well done that would explain why you have no reading on the panel from the main battery, the fuse you found faulty, had it blasted the fuse or just cracked.... Which will give you a clue why the fuse had gone....


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Under the bonnet & close to the battery I found three fuses, 3a, 30a, & 50a.

The 50a was blown (wire melted to open circuit). This replaced but fault still there.
The 30a was OK but one leg was charred, obviously a poor connection and probably open circuit in the socket. Fuse replaced and properly seated.
On board volt meter now working and gives different readings depending whether hook up on or not. So. I expect the float charge of the engine battery is now OK.

Does anyone know the function of the 3 fuses?

Thanks for all replies, 
Geoff


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Geoff, well done, now I'm only guessing, (would of thourght the 50a fuse) would have gone to the EBL but that must be for the seat heating supply which is at the rear of the drivers seat, the 30a fuse as you have now found out is the supply to the EBL and the 3a fuse would be to the alarm I would think..... yes you'll have a flote charge of about 2/3 amps to the main battery...regards CLive


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Borisd0 said:


> Under the bonnet & close to the battery I found three fuses, 3a, 30a, & 50a.
> 
> The 50a was blown (wire melted to open circuit). This replaced but fault still there.
> The 30a was OK but one leg was charred, obviously a poor connection and probably open circuit in the socket. Fuse replaced and properly seated.
> ...


Going by my manual, which only knows about 2 fuses under the bonnet, the 2/3 amp is the feed from the alternator and the 30 amp is for the cable to the living area battery.
At the living area it says the 2/3 amp one goes to the transformer/rectifier (the EBL) and the 30amp goes to the starter battery.
Doesn't explain how the battery gets charged from the Electroblok.
There is a load of bumf in German but I can't understand that.


----------

